# asus tuf gaming x570-plus und der Artic Liquid Freezer 2



## glurak (21. April 2021)

Ich hab eine Frage Leute ist sowas gut?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die jenigen unter euch die nicht direkt sehen was los ist. Die Halterung meiner Wasserkühlung berühren die VRM des Boards. Ist das ein Problem? ^^ Wen ja was kann ich machen


----------



## Finallin (21. April 2021)

Ich sehe da zwar nur das die Halterung auf Kondensatoren aufliegt?! 
Liegen sie wirklich drauf oder sind sie nur darüber ohne Kontakt? 

Schlimm ist das nicht, wenn es dir doch zu viele Sorgen bereitet pack ein bisschen Kunststoff- Folie als Isolator dazwischen.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2021)

Liegen sie denn auf oder verhindern sie das die Halterung an die angedachte Position kommt ?

Wenn sie aufliegen verlierst du Anpressdruck ....nicht gut


----------



## glurak (21. April 2021)

sie liegen auf.. 

Hab ein bisschen nachgeforscht ist wohl ein normales problem bei dem offset mounting.   Problem für das standard Mounting fehlen die AM4 schrauben.


----------



## Shinna (22. April 2021)

Wende dich direkt an Arctic. Das Problem mit der Rev3 der LF  II ist bekannt.








						Community | ARCTIC
					

ARCTIC Community Seite – Entdecke unsere Social Media Wall und lies Neuigkeiten und Ankündigungen auf unserem Blog.




					blog.arctic.ac


----------

